# Isopod culture for sale. . . ?



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Where do you buy isopod starters? I'm looking to seed my new terrarium and have some springtails on the way but am also interested in these. 

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Micheal Shrom.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

I googled the name and found a ton of references on him and his work but nothing about him selling isopods.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

he has an add in the classifieds with isopods now.
charles


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

PM sent.

Deb


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks sent him an email!


----------

